# Great Plains SPCA-Adeline



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh gees, what is wrong with people. She is a beautiful girl who deserves nothing short of the best.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you for posting her, Sandy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This poor sweet girl, I'd take her in a heartbeat......... I'm sure she'll find the home and family she deserves once she is healthy. 


Donate to help the 35,000 pets served by Great Plains SPCA

Great Plains SPCA is in need of donations, they currently are matching donation dollars for dollar-

*Every dollar donated between September 15th - October 15th will be MATCHED! Donate today!*



> There are so many ways to help the thousands of homeless pets that visit Great Plains SPCA each year – we couldn’t do it without you! Many people think we are a chapter of the ASPCA, but we are a local, 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization helping local pets. We rely on local dollars to help local pets and the families by their side. To schedule an tour to see our lifesaving operation in action, please call (913) 742-7319.
> 
> We are proud to be named a 4-Star Charity by Charity Navigator.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I saw this on my Facebook yesterday. People are so cruel.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That makes me sick. I hope someone got the license plate number of the car that dumped her. Animal cruelty is a felony in Utah.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adeline*

Adeline is so beautiful. So grateful to the Great Plains SPCA for saving her.
I assume they'll contact Golden Retriever Rescue if they need to.
Praying Adeline gets a VERY LOVING HOME!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update-9/22/15*

https://www.facebook.com/GreatPlain...3281.226155654061214/1066746736668764/?type=1

*ETA:* One of the SL MO GR Rescues offered to help if needed, looks like the GP SPCA is going to take care of her and will have her available for adoption when she's ready according to this update. 



> Great Plains SPCA Hi Mary! Thank you so much for reaching out about Adeline! Right now she is very scared and we believe it will take awhile for her to be ready for adoption. Due to the overwhelming response of interest in her, we are just letting all interested parties know to keep an eye on our website, as she will be listed there when she is officially available. We are not placing holds on her.
> 
> You can view our website here:Great Plains SPCA - Adoptable Pets


----------

